# Group Therapy



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

My therapist wants me to go into group therapy. I'd like to get some more information before I consider it. What's group therapy like? Could somebody give me a run down of their experience? Like what happens from the moment you walk in to the moment you leave?


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I just started doing it so ive only been to one session...but i can already tell that it is really going to elp me. Part of the reason I am so relieved to talk to other people about it is because I was feeling very lonely lately, and now I can openly express my feelings, thoughts, concerns etc. Its very liberating but sometimes emotional to just let it "all out"...anyways I cant tell you much about it yet, and i dont know your situation, but I would say DO IT. If you dont like it, you can always quit, nothing is set in stone. Good luck.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Speaking from personal experience, I loved my time in group therapy. Not that it cured all of my problems or anything, but it put me in direct contact with others who were going through some of the same problems I was. Myself and many of the other long lasting members of the group became friends and we even met a few times outside of the group. It's too bad that the head therapist had to move cause the guy who replaced him wasn't very good and people stopped coming and eventually I did too. 

So by all means go. It will probably be awkward at first, but you will eventually get comfortable. I would usually look down at the floor when I was talking about all my intimate problems in front of the group so that I could at least pretend I was only talking to myself. 

Good luck!! :banana


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I'm really, really nervous about starting it, but your posts were really encouraging.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

yes and the other thing is that everyone else is going to be really nervous too, but you are there to work on that...so there is really no pressure, just an oppurtunity to better yourself. Go for it!


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I did group therapy for 12 weeks. I didn't find it very pleasant.


----------

